# 2009 4.0 shutting off



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

recently my wife had an accicent with our Routan (125K). everything broken was relaced and good. Front right side was damaged. No axle or powertrain was damaged but radiator was replaced. After about 1500 km it started shutting off. When its cold particularly. Also it shuts off if I break firmly, like it goes into 2nd and 1st gear too fast and engines rpm goes low and it dies. 
I susspect that PCV and crank sensors are a problem. Crank sensor is at the front, just behind the radiator so it could be damaged or wirining is bad. 
I got a recall letter for the ignition problem. The car is back in the shop and they are looking into it. posibly they will take it to the VW.
Any ideas?

Just talked to the shop. the car is in VW dealership, computer flashed and reprogrammed. ... will see...


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure, but my wife's 09 (75k miles) also has starting something similar maybe. At lower speeds, 35-40 mph, the traction control light comes on, the bell dings, and we lose power steering and throttle response is absolutely poor, if not unresponsive...so maybe it is shutting off!?!?! Just today now the service engine light came on. I took it to autozone and the P0404 code was thrown. EGR valve. Pretty easy replacement, but just wondering if it has anything to do with the other issue. Or is it the key FOB recall issue??


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

My 09 routan 93k was shutting off randomly sometimes 6 times a day and would shift hard and would surge on the throttle around 40-50mph. CEL came on for EGR valve and I replaced it. Has not shut off on us once, throttle is smooth and were are getting better gas mileage Hopefully your EGR change will help with your issues.


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

ACmech - Prior to replacing the EGR valve did the engine sorta hesitate when coasting along lightly giving it gas? I get the herky jerky feeling when I am light on the throttle...if I get on it harder it goes away. 

Thanks!


----------



## blstrahan (Oct 23, 2014)

Weird - had the van in for inspection today (see below) and asked them about the power steering/loss of power thing. Their master technician is leaning toward the WIN module recall and moved me up on the list for when the parts finally come in. 

Oddly, the car passed inspection! Without warning yesterday the CEL went off. Now, in an attempt to see if the EGR was something I could do on my own, I loosened the bolts that connect the hose to the valve on Saturday night. Seeing that it was something easy I re-connected it all until my part arrives from Rockauto.com later this week. Then miraculously on Sunday morning, the light is off and stays off.

Weird.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

blstrahan said:


> ACmech - Prior to replacing the EGR valve did the engine sorta hesitate when coasting along lightly giving it gas? I get the herky jerky feeling when I am light on the throttle...if I get on it harder it goes away


Yes, light throttle going 40-50mph it would "herky jerky". If your CEL is off the ECU cleared it but the code should still be there. I never had a CEL on the whole time it was acting up due to the EGR. It just happened to come in one day when the wife was coming home.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

*still in shop*

Well, here is the news about my car: it is still in the VW dealership, the computer is reprogramed, the WIN is not eligible for the recall (by VIN number and even dough I got a letter). They found that there is a transmission problem as a result of the accident. It seems not damaged but because of the velocity and sudden stop the 1st and 2nd gear are messed up and for some reason they became so stiff and don't operate the clutch properly. 
They have to find exactly what is to be done, either to fix it or replace it. I am now driving a loaner T&C. Not bad but quite different.:screwy:


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

*got it back*

... just got my van back. They replaced the transmission, reprogramed and updated the computer and tuned up the engine. it runs smooth with no kicking or hesitation. acceleration is much better. Hope this is it. 
In two days I am going to Toronto and back to Ottawa (about 1k). It will be perfect for a test.
...will report when back...:wave:


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

*back from Toronto...*

we went to Toronto -Guelph and back to Ottawa with no problem. Prior to the trip my mechanic changed oil and put winter tires (steel rims) on the car. the transmission is quiet and smooth, the acceleration is much better. and the mileage was 9.9 l/100 km. even through the Toronto downtown and to Gardiner Hwy toward 401 and further to Guelph it didn't go over 12l. engine temperature was about 75 degree. overdrive shifting is responsive.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

well my saga with the transmission seems not over yet. It started leaking around the gasket of the pan. I found a couple of oil spots on the garage floor, took my camera and found the pan shiny and wet. Also the engine side around the oil pan was wet but just around the drain srew. it was changed last summer but probably needs another one. 
...just waiting for the Vw Hunt Club Ottawa to say what they're gonna do.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

*its back but...*

what to say: its back from the shop, they resealed the gear box plus fixed the engine oil drain. done but... I wanted to check it in my garage over the last weekend. everything was dry but I found the front spoiler skirt on the left side bended and pushed inside. it as also a gap on the line between the bamper and the fender. What happened: probably guys as VW Hunt club Ottawa pulled the car out to their parking. there was a snow and they probably left the car somewhere in a corner with snow piled on curb. as they are trying to use every inch of space probably the nose of the car ended up over the snow and ice pile. when they pulled the car out the spoiler got bended and pushed inside. I found a piece of ice but nothing broken so it means there was no high speed impact. Tomorrow the car goes back to body shop to reasemle the front. 
is it going to end ever???:banghead:


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Sorry about your bad luck, such incidents happen to me and I feel it is because I am always looking for things to be perfect and most shops you are just a number and don't really take good care of you vehicle. 

Just be nice and have your issues taken care of, what I do it bring a box of coffee and donuts/bagels which usually helps gets things done.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks for your support. 
it is back in my garage. 
Happy Holidays
:snowcool:


----------

